# Anyone cry in "I Am Legend"?



## WolfTailz (Dec 20, 2008)

I definatly did in a certain part but i dont want to give spoilers. =P


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 20, 2008)

The movie ending detracts the meaning of the title.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 20, 2008)

No, I did not cry. It was mildly sad at a certain part, but I did not cry.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 20, 2008)

nope.


----------



## WolfTailz (Dec 20, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> No, I did not cry. It was mildly sad at a certain part, but I did not cry.



shit i did the first time i saw it. Then I saw it was on tv today and i turned it on. It had already started. and of course i turned it on in the part that made me cry. lol


----------



## Tycho (Dec 21, 2008)

The only part that made me even slightly sad was

the dog dying.  Only character I gave two shits about in that movie.  Will Smith's character is rather uninteresting, really (OMG super-scientist/gunslinging badass, he's a black Gordon Freeman), and the flashbacks to his wife and kid don't do anything to help that.


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 21, 2008)

I laughed when others cried. Several times.

Sorry, but it's true. =\


----------



## Cloak789 (Dec 21, 2008)

I teared up when 



Spoiler



the dog was dying, but almost flat out bawled when the little girl was asking about the presents and whatnot in the SUV scenes.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 21, 2008)

WolfTailz said:


> shit i did the first time i saw it. Then I saw it was on tv today and i turned it on. It had already started. and of course i turned it on in the part that made me cry. lol





Tycho The Itinerant said:


> The only part that made me even slightly sad was
> 
> the dog dying.  Only character I gave two shits about in that movie.  Will Smith's character is rather uninteresting, really (OMG super-scientist/gunslinging badass, he's a black Gordon Freeman), and the flashbacks to his wife and kid don't do anything to help that.



The movie would've been tons better if it followed the book's ending - but sadly, "Audiences are Morons".


----------



## Frasque (Dec 21, 2008)

I would've cried if I paid $10 to see it.


----------



## shadycell (Dec 21, 2008)

I did cry, it was quite sad at times


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 21, 2008)

There is only 2 movies that I've cried over. Charlotte's Web (the 1970s animated version) and Star Trek: Nemesis.


----------



## WolfTailz (Dec 21, 2008)

shit it happened again. I saw it on tv and i turned it on. It was the same spot AGAIN! this is the spot.... When he has to kill Sam the dog. I really hated that part...


----------



## WolfTailz (Dec 21, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> The movie would've been tons better if it followed the book's ending - but sadly, "Audiences are Morons".



I never read the book but i hear it is much much better and i want to read it...


----------



## greg-the-fox (Dec 21, 2008)

I think I did or almost did but I'm pretty much a crybaby when it comes to movies XD


----------



## Nocturnowl357 (Dec 22, 2008)

Not really but i don't see why the ending is so bad. I favor it compared to the alternate.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Dec 22, 2008)

Nope


----------



## capthavoc123 (Dec 22, 2008)

WolfTailz said:


> I definatly did in a certain part but i dont want to give spoilers. =P



The dead dog, you pathetic furry.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 22, 2008)

It's not just the ending really - basically the whole premise was ruined.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 22, 2008)

Fuck no...I read the book so it ruined the movie for me


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 22, 2008)

Because you always cry when a dog is dead.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Dec 22, 2008)

I cried when he had to put the dog down, because my dog was coming closer and closer to the point where we would have to put him down too - It hit home low and hard.


----------



## JamestheDoc (Dec 28, 2008)

I was sad and perhaps blurry-eyed when he had to choke-hold Sam as she died (Don't bitch at me about spoilers, it's been mentioned already).

As for the book in comparison to the movie... well... no comparison... but I try to think of the film as a different entity than the book, and that helps me enjoy it a little more.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 28, 2008)

capthavoc123 said:


> The dead dog, you pathetic furry.



Furry has nothing to do with it. It's a sad fact of life when a pet has to be "put down", especially when said pet is your only friend in the world.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 28, 2008)

Nocturnowl357 said:


> Not really but i don't see why the ending is so bad. I favor it compared to the alternate.



Stupid "an hero" stunt > Sudden recognition that they were MORE than just "animals"? I think not.  The main character is a fucking douche, goes through most of the movie IGNORING the signs that he is dealing with sapient (if violent) creatures.  He also thinks he can "cure" them, as if that will make a bit of difference - they have clearly lost a lot of who they were, mentally... you'd be left with a confused, panicked caveman/woman.

Also, fuck spoilers.  Go read the goddamn book.  Gotta be better than the movie.



Ty Vulpine said:


> Furry has nothing to do with it. It's a sad fact of life when a pet has to be "put down", especially when said pet is your only friend in the world.



This x 100.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Dec 28, 2008)

Why didn't he just throw the grenade? Meh. Reminds me of the "When the pin is pulled, Mr. Grenade is not your friend." quote from something :O


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 29, 2008)

SPOILERS




The title, "I Am Legend", equates to the fact that he, Neville, is really a legend... in a sense that he's a myth - he's the only "normal" human. Everyone else has "moved on"... and he was the one who is actually causing harm to an already established society.


----------



## Canisa (Dec 29, 2008)

I cried when the dog died. I mean, seriously, the dog was adorable and loyal and then it died saving its master. And I can't even say "Why can't Will Smith have died instead?" because he died too. =(


----------

